
Google Cloud’s new BigQuery Omni will let devs query data in GCP, AWS and Azure - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/14/google-clouds-new-bigquery-omni-will-let-developers-query-data-in-gcp-aws-and-azure/
======
gigatexal
BigQuery is one of the best things from Google Cloud. I’m glad to see it made
more easily consumable from other clouds.

